# Shrimp reports



## bass123 (Aug 6, 2015)

Has anyone been doing any good anywere?


----------



## WalkinDead (Aug 7, 2015)

My wife and I have been seining for shrimp since the opening of the season.  This year has been one of the better years of the last six.  The brown shrimp started the season and were about 50% jumbo's and remainder mixed sizes. As of now the brown shrimp are running a good average size with smaller white shrimp beginning to show up.  We have about 150 quarts (a little over 300 lbs.) in the freezer now.  
As with fishing, some nights are better than others, but we have averaged around 13 lbs. (tails) per night averaging about four hours per night shrimping.   The darker the night, the better the shrimping with new moons being the best nights.  The higher tides bring the shrimp from the feeder creeks to the bays on these nights as they migrate toward the inlets.  
Toward the end of August, we will begin shrimping during the day on cloudy days.  We've done well over the years keeping this schedule.  
Either tide is good to shrimp on, but our experience has been larger shrimp will be caught on the incoming tides.  The shrimp will go back out to deeper water during the slack tide periods with few to be had till the water begins to move well again.  
If there are any mullet on the beach you need to watch for dolphins as they will tear holes in the net pulling the mullet through it.
During the months of June/early July, we were also catching 50+ blue crabs per night.  This has tapered off significantly during July and the horseshoe crabs are now beginning to show up and can cause you to dump your catch if not careful.
Other bonuses have been red drum, trout, whiting, stone crabs, mullet and flounder.
Hope this helps.  Good luck with your shrimping.


----------



## bass123 (Sep 4, 2015)

Anyone else getting any? any size to them?


----------



## Steve762us (Sep 4, 2015)

bass123 said:


> Anyone else getting any? any size to them?



I haven't been out too often this year, but in a half hour I was able to nab several dozen fishin' size skrimps---enough to seek reds & trout (which ended abruptly--discovered I had a case of ethanolosis ).

Mr. WalkinDead, how do you put up all those tails? Ziplocks & water?


----------



## tsharp (Sep 4, 2015)

I have found the best way is like this, stacks well and save space.


----------



## Steve762us (Sep 5, 2015)

Definitely stackable...and the tails won't poke holes in those containers!


----------



## WalkinDead (Sep 6, 2015)

Yep, the tails pose a problem for the ziplocks, putting them up in the plastic containers with water is the way to go, no freezer burn, no holes and they stack just fine in the freezer.
Shrimping will be excellent from now to the end of the season, if you can stand the water temperature or have a wet suit later in the season.  Should be no problem to fill a cooler at night and the size is good too; the daytime shrimping has been pretty slow with overcast days being the best days to go, assuming you can get away when it isn't raining and during the week when there are few to no other shrimpers on the beach.  
The dolphins at St. Andrews are beginning to be a problem with the mullet in; just have to keep your eye out for them or bring enough people to keep them out of the net.
This has been the best season in the last four years, so far.  Better load up on them while you can, next year may not be nearly as good; time will tell.


----------



## bass123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Were you get the containers?


----------



## tsharp (Sep 10, 2015)

I buy them from a store 5 minutes  from my house. I live in Montegut La. 6 for less then 3 bucks for the large and around 2 for the small.


----------



## funboy (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm new to shrimp seining, just learning as I go. Have a 35'x5' seine and see (and feel!) lots of shrimp jumping at the deep end of the net while pulling, but when I get to the beach there aren't many at all in the net. (I can see that the bottom of the net is stretched up off the bottom near the poles when pulling it up on the beach) Any suggestions? Anybody want to go seining and show me the ropes? St. Simons or Jekyll or? Thanks!


----------



## Rhodes (Sep 18, 2015)

I would suggest a longer and taller seine. I use a 80 footer that's approx 7 foot tall. The key is to have a good "bag" in your seine as you pull through the water. The bag is determined by the height and length of the net. For example, the man on the deep end will be in approx 5 foot of water so that's why you need your net much taller than the water is deep. Also you want a longer net to form a curve (or bag) as you pull through the water. Also when you pullout just make sure your lead line stays on the bottom. That's about it. The regulations for beach seining on the backside of barrier islands in Ga is a 100 foot max length seine with a 5/8" mesh size (stretched to 1 1/4"). I drop down to 80 foot because it's usually only two of us seining and a 100 footer is a little long to handle for just two guys. Hope this helps and good seining!


----------



## WalkinDead (Sep 19, 2015)

Funboy, my wife will be out of town this week visiting the grandson.  What days are you available to go?  We can use my seine, its 8' x 100'.  Be glad to show you how it's done and we can split what we catch.


----------



## funboy (Sep 19, 2015)

Thanks, Rhodes, good information. I should have asked around before buying it!
WalkinDead, that would be GREAT! Any time except for tuesday or Thursday night will work for me. Will try and figure out how to send you a private message with my phone number.


----------

